# Looking for small acreage East Texas



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Preferably southeast of Palestine, Texas. Near Slocum would be ideal. Slocum ISD would be ideal. Not picky about utilities although electric and co-op water would be nice if it was nearby.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

How small? I have some lots in a rural subdivision with no restrictions. A couple of the lots adjoin and I believe 2 of them are in a back corner. Lots of horses and other critters. Near Bullard.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Fordy I tried to reply to your pm but it said you werent' accepting pm's for some reason. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

TxMex said:


> Fordy I tried to reply to your pm but it said you werent' accepting pm's for some reason. I'll try again tomorrow.


 ............I went completely through my user cp and still don't see why it would reject your PM ! You can email me !


----------



## Acer Rubrum (Nov 23, 2011)

TxMex, do you have photos? What are your prices on the lots? Thank you.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Fordy I tried to pm you again today and it said that you were not accepting pm's. I don't have your email address, but if you will send it to me in a pm I'll see if I can get in touch with you.

Acer I'm going to have to look and see what was paid for them to come up with a price. They are mostly typical east Texas piney woods wooded. Some lots are more wooded and some are less wooded. It just depends on which ones you are interested in. They are convenient to a small town and are about 15-18 minutes outside of Tyler. I'm currently out of town, but should be back in the area before very long and I'll be able to give you a price and get some pictures.


----------

